# Official: Samyang 100mm f/2.8 ED UMC Macro



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2015)

```
<p>Samyang has made the 100mm f/2.8 ED UMC Macro lens official.</p>
<p class="r1"><strong>Focusing on the Essence of Nature</strong></p>
<p class="r2">The real art designed for ultimate close-ups</p>
<ul class="r3">
<li>Macro Telephoto Manual Focus Lens</li>
<li>Bright F2.8 aperture</li>
<li>High refractive (HR) and extra low dispersion lens (ED)</li>
<li>Ultra Multi Coating (UMC) technology of Samyang Optics</li>
<li>Circular aperture with 9 blades</li>
</ul>
<p class="r5"><strong>Macro Telephoto Manual Focus Lens</strong>

Samyang Optics 100mm F2.8 ED UMC MACRO is a macro telephoto manual focus lens designed for full frame sensor sizes. The maximum close-up magnification is 1:1. This macro lens with vivid color and soft out-focusing is the best lens for close-up images of flower and insects. It also can be used as a 100mm telephoto lens for landscapes and portraits.</p>
<p class="r5"><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Optical Features</strong>

Samyang 100mm F2.8 ED UMC MACRO has a low F number of F2.8. You may control the lens precisely when shooting under various exposure environment including relatively dark or too bright situations.

This lens features 15 lenses in 12 groups especially including a high refractive lens (HR) and extra low dispersion lens (ED) to minimize color aberration and unnecessary light dispersion in order to offer high resolution throughout the image. Ultra Multi Coating (UMC) of Samyang Optics is used to optimize the light penetration and minimizes flare and ghost. With such optical construction, it has 0.307m of minimum focal length to film subjects in a very near distance.</p>
<p><strong>Hardware Features</strong>

There are 9 aperture blades designed to be almost as a full circle when aperture is closed which expresses starlike ray clearly and beautifully. The frame of the lens is compact and solid since it is made of high-strength aluminum alloy so you can create trustworthy images. Also, detachable petal-shaped lens hood minimizes flare and ghost by sheltering lens from unnecessary lights.

Available for 10 camera mounts: Canon EOS, Nikon AE, Pentax K, Sony ∝, Canon M, Fujifilm X, Samsung NX, Sony E, FT, MFT.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.syopt.com/en/camera/photo-lenses-100mm-F2.8-ED-UMC-MACRO.php" target="_blank">Visit Samyang for more information</a></p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2015)

So right now nothing really "unique", so let's see how the IQ performs...


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 2, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> So right now nothing really "unique", so let's see how the IQ performs...


the only "unique" feature of this lens being its the cheapest IF 100mm macro lens on market. Going to give this lens a miss.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 2, 2015)

http://www.cameraegg.org/rokinonsamyang-100mm-f2-8-macro-lens-price-549-specs-and-release-date-leaked/

$549.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 2, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> So right now nothing really "unique", so let's see how the IQ performs...



On cursory read it looks like the unique feature is that it's a cinema design. For some people macro videos would be very compelling, in addition to the general benefits for those who want a cinema 100mm.


----------



## bereninga (Apr 2, 2015)

Why get this when you can get the Canon version for the same price and has AF? I don't understand Rokinon/Samyang pricing these days.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 2, 2015)

After rebate... I think I bought a Canon 100L for around $700 in 2013. Maybe that deal won't show up again... but for $150... I think the canon option is by far better... primarily due to the slower depreciation, auto focus, and image stabilization. 

Sure I like to tripod mount when I do macro, but there are others that like going to the garden to catch bugs and stuff... and shooting at f/8 or so to get sufficient DOF... well... the Canon wins.

Here's a questions... is this maybe like the Sigma 24-105... where it is a little better than the canon version, but there isn't a sony/nikon version... so this fills that gap?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2015)

lintoni said:


> http://www.cameraegg.org/rokinonsamyang-100mm-f2-8-macro-lens-price-549-specs-and-release-date-leaked/
> $549.


If this MRSP is true (more likely than the rumored $800), it seems to become more interesting to those not needing/wanting AF and IS.
Some rebate on this combined with an IQ comparable to the 135 could make it a winner.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 2, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Why get this when you can get the Canon version for the same price and has AF? I don't understand Rokinon/Samyang pricing these days.



Ask those who got the 135 f/2 of theirs. Read Dustin's review from this site about it. It outperformed the 135 f/2L, believe it or not. Samyang is slowly turning into the 'manual focus Sigma' -- solid optics, reasonable prices.

I personally agree with you in that I _need_ AF b/c I love my 100L as a short tele for protraits, but in macro especially, AF and IS are conveniences much more than it is a necessities. This specific lens I put in the same bucket as an ultrawide for landscape work -- AF and IS are nice but less essential as a tripod and LiveView are more likely in play. 

- A


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 2, 2015)

I know that we tend to view everything through a Canon filter, and rightly so, but I think that leads us to miss the mark on this lens. It isn't primarily competing with the Canon 100L (and even tougher competition being the almost as good Tamron 90 VC Macro); it is coming out in Sony A and E, Fuji X, M43, Nikon F, Pentax K, Samsung NX...and EOS M (making it the first macro lens in an EF-M native mount). Samyang/Rokinon has gotten smart: rather than just offering bargain versions of big two (or big three) mounts, they have recognized that the simplicity of their designs (MF and no electronics) essentially means all they have to do is minor mount/flange retoolings and they can sell in ten different mounts. No one else is doing that.

They don't need a big piece of the pie in any one market (like Canon EF); they are taking little pieces of all the pies to make their money. Smart.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I know that we tend to view everything through a Canon filter, and rightly so, but I think that leads us to miss the mark on this lens. It isn't primarily competing with the Canon 100L (and even tougher competition being the almost as good Tamron 90 VC Macro); it is coming out in Sony A and E, Fuji X, M43, Nikon F, Pentax K, Samsung NX...and EOS M (making it the first macro lens in an EF-M native mount). Samyang/Rokinon has gotten smart: rather than just offering bargain versions of big two (or big three) mounts, they have recognized that the simplicity of their designs (MF and no electronics) essentially means all they have to do is minor mount/flange retoolings and they can sell in ten different mounts. No one else is doing that.
> 
> They don't need a big piece of the pie in any one market (like Canon EF); they are taking little pieces of all the pies to make their money. Smart.



Excellent comment. Hadn't thought of it that way.

- A


----------



## distant.star (Apr 2, 2015)

.
Thanks, Dustin. I was just about to make the same point, although not as eloquently.




TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I know that we tend to view everything through a Canon filter, and rightly so, but I think that leads us to miss the mark on this lens. It isn't primarily competing with the Canon 100L (and even tougher competition being the almost as good Tamron 90 VC Macro); it is coming out in Sony A and E, Fuji X, M43, Nikon F, Pentax K, Samsung NX...and EOS M (making it the first macro lens in an EF-M native mount). Samyang/Rokinon has gotten smart: rather than just offering bargain versions of big two (or big three) mounts, they have recognized that the simplicity of their designs (MF and no electronics) essentially means all they have to do is minor mount/flange retoolings and they can sell in ten different mounts. No one else is doing that.
> 
> They don't need a big piece of the pie in any one market (like Canon EF); they are taking little pieces of all the pies to make their money. Smart.


----------



## mrzero (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm surprised there is no lens collar. At 1.7 pounds, it seems like a lot of glass to hang off of some of those smaller cameras' tripod mounts. For a macro lens, that seems like a problem.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 2, 2015)

I will be curious to see how well color corrected this lens is. One of the problems of autofocus macro lenses is that there is a compromise between a nice long focusing helicoid for manual use and a short focusing helicoid for faster AF. Personally, I would rather have the long helicoid for more precision and ease, and skip AF. Samyang should aim for "almost Zeiss" image quality, to get a niche within the CaNikon universe of users. Zeiss 100mm f/2 1:2 mag max. lens is 1,700.00 USD. This is one third the price, and does 1:1. If it has nearly the same IQ, it might be popular with product photographers, amateur macro specialists, and others who are dedicated manual focusers. (Me!)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 2, 2015)

NancyP said:


> I will be curious to see how well color corrected this lens is. One of the problems of autofocus macro lenses is that there is a compromise between a nice long focusing helicoid for manual use and a short focusing helicoid for faster AF. Personally, I would rather have the long helicoid for more precision and ease, and skip AF. Samyang should aim for "almost Zeiss" image quality, to get a niche within the CaNikon universe of users. Zeiss 100mm f/2 1:2 mag max. lens is 1,700.00 USD. This is one third the price, and does 1:1. If it has nearly the same IQ, it might be popular with product photographers, amateur macro specialists, and others who are dedicated manual focusers. (Me!)



Good point, Nancy. The Makro Planars are nice, but they are definitely pricey.


----------



## dcm (Apr 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I know that we tend to view everything through a Canon filter, and rightly so, but I think that leads us to miss the mark on this lens. It isn't primarily competing with the Canon 100L (and even tougher competition being the almost as good Tamron 90 VC Macro); it is coming out in Sony A and E, Fuji X, M43, Nikon F, Pentax K, Samsung NX...and EOS M (making it the first macro lens in an EF-M native mount). Samyang/Rokinon has gotten smart: rather than just offering bargain versions of big two (or big three) mounts, they have recognized that the simplicity of their designs (MF and no electronics) essentially means all they have to do is minor mount/flange retoolings and they can sell in ten different mounts. No one else is doing that.
> 
> They don't need a big piece of the pie in any one market (like Canon EF); they are taking little pieces of all the pies to make their money. Smart.



Unfortunately the mirrorless cameras end up with a lens designed for FF with a builtin adapter. For example, the two new lenses (135/2 and 100/2.8Macro) have size and weight similar to their Canon EF counterparts mounted on the EFM adapter. That's not really an attractive offering for many mirrorless users, particularly if you already have the FF lenses (I do). On the other hand, the 8mm f/2.8 fisheye and 12mm f/2.0 lenses are interesting due to their smaller form factor - they were designed for APS mirrorless and no FF options are available.

Guess I will hold out for a macro lens designed for APS mirrorless.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Apr 3, 2015)

Sure is a sexy lens. Much better looking than the older canon. Having attractive gear just adds to the fun.

Seems Samyang took come queues from Sigma in branding and promotion. I've not followed Samyang but they seem to throwing some solid hits lately. 

People will pay for solid optics alone, and photographers tend to have money to spend, so I think Samyang will become a bigger player this year.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 7, 2015)

The EF 100 f2.8L IS USM Macro lens in my bag has seen a lot of action and at least 50% of it was as a regular 100mm lens. Cannot fault the quality and Ive found no problem using it manually which I do most of the time but on the occations Ive used it in autofocus its equally been great for keepers so I for one will stick where I am.


----------

